# Lymington



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Hello

Does anyone know anywhere good for coffee in Lymington please?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Jon said:


> Hello
> 
> Does anyone know anywhere good for coffee in Lymington please?


Anyone?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I've been there twice. I had tea.


----------



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

Yeah I'm about 15 mins from there, love the place but decent coffee is hard to find..!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Deejaysuave said:


> Yeah I'm about 15 mins from there, love the place but decent coffee is hard to find..!


Anywhere!?! I know Ringwood has Boston Tea Party but heading to Ashurst today... Help help help!!!


----------



## Gjay (Jan 16, 2017)

Am I late?

During my first and the only visit to Ashurst I was rather pleased with the coffee at Lite Bites, not very strong or bitter. They also have very delicious sandwiches.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm home! And even Boston tea party served a terrible cup! Bad bad coffee times!


----------

